# Plans to Repair the Cheboygan Lock and Dam Underway



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE  
Oct. 2, 2007

Contacts: Paul Petersen 517-335-3033 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Plans to Repair the Cheboygan Lock and Dam Underway

Department of Natural Resources officials announced that repairs to the Cheboygan Lock and Dam have begun. United Design Associates of Cheboygan have been named the consultants on the project, with the competitively bid contract to be awarded in October. 

During construction, DNR personnel will work with the Great Lakes Tissue Company, owner of the powerhouse, to regulate the flow of water around two temporary structures that will be built to protect the on-site workers and the property above and below the dam. 

The dam was originally built in 1845 and had several owners during the early years. In 1967 ownership of the dam spillways and the lock was transferred from Consumers Power Company to the DNR.

Although the dam is operating properly, damage due to erosion needs to be repaired. Construction will include the removal and replacement of components of the dam, repairs to abutments, replacement of the spillway deck, a new barrier-free walkway and approach platforms, replacement of stone in the plunge pool, new shoreline rip rap and site work that will include fencing, lighting, fish habitat structures, walkways and grading. Additionally, through a partnership with the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, a new sea lamprey control structure will be included as part of the project. When not being used for lamprey control, this new structure will be used as a fishing platform.

This project is funded by a U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service Sportfish Restoration Funds grant, and revenue from Michigan boat registration fees and marine fuel taxes. 

The lock will reopen in the spring and continue to operate in the 2008 season. However, the area around the dam will be closed to public fishing. Construction is scheduled to be fully completed in late 2008. 
If you have questions regarding this project, contact Paul Petersen, DNR Parks and Recreation, at 517-335-3033. 

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

One structure for fishing-1 not.


----------



## tacocrick (Jan 12, 2007)

Called Michigan Department of Natural Resources - Cheboygan Field Office today no clue when project would begin, and just the opposite of press release. :sad: Called DNR Press Secretary Mary Dettloff... who had no details on the project. :SHOCKED: Referred to DNR Parks and Recreation Paul Petersen who didn't know when project would begin, if money would be available, or any details concerning the plan because he wasnt aware of the situation. 

Am I missing something here 

Not complaining to the messenger.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

:lol::lol::lol: I just post the announcements as they come.


----------

